# Post your CHRISTMAS PICS!!!



## HorseGurl27 (Oct 13, 2009)

Such a cute family Christmas picture! Reminds me that I need to make one of these soon!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

My Rudoph and I:


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

Here are a few of mine, I'll have more later!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I cheated this year and added fake hats : )










Heres a cute shot from 5 years ago... Our Image's first Christmas.


----------



## CowGirlUp9448 (Nov 23, 2007)

This is my 5 year old Min. Pin., Rascal.


















My 20 month old Mini colt, Arrow.



























My 7 year old Morgan/Racking gelding, Winter.


----------



## kmdstar (Nov 17, 2009)

Mine & Starlite's pictures - I was very upset I forgot to put my santa hat on for her pictures. :?

































Then it was Dream's turn! 

















































The end! Sorry for the overload :lol:


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

I have a few more, but heres Chopper for now....and his wife Harley!!


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

me and my horse raven


----------



## ClassicalRomantic (Jun 2, 2009)

very cute pics everyone


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice pics everyone, keep them coming!


----------



## Pinto Pony (Jul 28, 2008)

No Christmas horsey pics for me this year, maybe on the weekend with my friends? But I do have one of my hedgehog, Pyjama Yams!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)




----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

Happy Holidays!!!


----------



## RadHenry09 (Mar 22, 2009)

^ My boys ready for Santa


----------



## xAddictionx (Oct 30, 2009)

I love your puppies, HITS!
&Sandie! What breed is she?


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Denny!!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

My holiday pic is my avatar.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

xAddictionx said:


> I love your puppies, HITS!
> &Sandie! What breed is she?


Thank you!!  Sandie is a registered Paint, but I always tell people she's basically a QH. Her sire was an Overo and her dam was a buckskin QH so besides the bald face she pretty much took after her mommy! :wink:


----------



## english_rider144 (Sep 12, 2008)

this is me and streak!


----------

